# Summer temperature



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anybody here lost corals due to high temperature. I have a couple dying, it might recover, yet to be seen. Last week temp was in the 30s, now its around 25/26 with aircon on in my apartment.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I have no first hand experience with high temps, but have always been warned that to hot is far worse than to cold. I have read many post about heaters failing and destroying tanks overnight. Or loss of power during a heat wave wreaking havoc on tanks.

If your water temp climbed up high enough, I don't doubt it could be the cause of your corals stress. Living in the city we very rarely lose water pressure, so mixing fresh salt water would be an easy way to lower temps. Even floating a bag of cool tap water would work. Good luck with the coral recovery!


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

This year I actually came up with a plan to keep the temps stable in my fish room. I searched kijiji high and low for a few months in the spring and found a portable air conditioner unit. Piped it out my basement window and have it running to keep my fish room approx 25 degrees (at least that's what the AC is set to) the past two weeks were some of the hotest we've seen all year and fortunately with the fans on the sump and the AC steady, I was able to keep my max temp at 82. 

Sorry to hear you're having some problems with your corals being stressed... like coralconnoisseur suggested, maybe keep a few zip lock bags of water in the freezer and put them in your sump on some of those really hot days.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks its good we share our experience and learn from each other. Next summer I will prepare some ice packs to put it in the sump to lower the temp.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Two summers ago when my air conditioner was down I actually prepared ice cubes using RO/DI water. Then dumped the ice cubes to the sump.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You can also aim a fan across the surface of the water. This increases evaporation but cools the tank down. Just be ready to top off daily.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

darkangel66n said:


> You can also aim a fan across the surface of the water. This increases evaporation but cools the tank down. Just be ready to top off daily.


Yup, agree 100 percent and quite amazing how much cooling this can do but evaporation is much higher so get your RO ready
I have a small tank on the upstairs level of my house and I use a fan on a stand in the middle of the room to keep the air circulated and that does a pretty good job too !


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I do not run a heater in my top off tank, depending on your total water volume in system this can help quite a bit. Water in my RODI tank is usually 71 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm running a 10g sps tank - with only maybe 5g of water, and lost a few sps frags. Our air-con isn't central and doesn't really reach the room where the tank is. For next summer I will get a fan.
I've kept the lights off my 65g nps tank for the last 6 weeks probably (NPS=non-photosynthetic and therefor doesn't need light), and despite this, temp even got up to 82 - things weren't very happy, but nothing died.
I took the heater of my 10g out of the tank altogether, temp on 65g is only turned on when temp goes below 74.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Best thing to do is move the tank out of any natural light sources. Move the tank closer to a hvac vent for better cooling. Maybe buy a small fan to run over the top of the water to release heat from the tank. 

John


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

notclear said:


> Two summers ago when my air conditioner was down I actually prepared ice cubes using RO/DI water. Then dumped the ice cubes to the sump.


I like this idea!

When my water gets warmer than id like, I open up the doors on my stand and the fresh air to my sump can often cool down the temp a little. We're not talking tons here but a .5 degree down is better than nothing.


----------

